# ~Upper Death 11-4 *Video*



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

The line not caught by the camera was my cleanest line today; I charged the flake, With a good center-right boof I cleared the hole landing upright & paddling away clean...one of the greatest rapids on the Colorado...It's not below recommended flows... 

~http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1649088310&v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=1400195298775


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

nice


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, it felt nice.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet, you made that look easy. Who has seen carnage on this, and what happened?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

How do I see the video since I'm not a slave to FB? I like my friends in real life.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

gannon_w said:


> How do I see the video since I'm not a slave to FB? I like my friends in real life.


Simple: When you sign up for Facebook, don't check the box that says: "Do you want to be a slave to Facebook?"


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome to the future, gannon_w. Facebook is the largest community in the world. I'll bet more than 75% of your real life friends hang out on facebook without you. 

~
*Press Room*


Blog | About | Press Releases RSS


*Statistics*

*People on Facebook*


More than 500 million active users
50% of our active users log on to Facebook in any given day
Average user has 130 friends
People spend over 700 billion minutes per month on Facebook


*Activity on Facebook *


There are over 900 million objects that people interact with (pages, groups, events and community pages)
Average user is connected to 80 community pages, groups and events
Average user creates 90 pieces of content each month
More than 30 billion pieces of content (web links, news stories, blog posts, notes, photo albums, etc.) shared each month.


*Global Reach*


More than 70 translations available on the site
About 70% of Facebook users are outside the United States
Over 300,000 users helped translate the site through the translations application


*Platform*


More than one million developers and entrepreneurs from more than 180 countries
Every month, more than 70% of Facebook users engage with Platform applications
More than 550,000 active applications currently on Facebook Platform
More than one million websites have integrated with Facebook Platform
More than 150 million people engage with Facebook on external websites every month
Two-thirds of comScore’s U.S. Top 100 websites and half of comScore’s Global Top 100 websites have integrated with Facebook


*Mobile*


There are more than 200 million active users currently accessing Facebook through their mobile devices.
People that use Facebook on their mobile devices are twice as active on Facebook than non-mobile users.
There are more than 200 mobile operators in 60 countries working to deploy and promote Facebook mobile products


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn Brian when you are not making Class V+ drops look easy you are promoting technological wonders of the world. I would vote for you for mayor of Winter Park!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

saying youre too cool for facebook these days is saying youre too cool for electricity or too cool for running water. its just part of social life now. accept it for what it is, and get on it already. you dont have to spend hours a day on it, i check mine once every like three days. sorry, didnt mean to threadjack


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Like Gannon......I'd like to see it too. I'm too old and cranky to be social and have a FB account. It might be the way of the world.....but not my world. Is it on you tube yet?


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't do FaceBook either. I don't want to live in their world. 

You are making me join FB just to see a video? Look around--you don't need to live with your mother. 

Facebook probably won't keep their dominant position long term.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Over 75% of my friends are hanging out on FB without me? I guess when I'm outside having what I think is fun kayaking, rock climbing, mountain biking and such I'm missing out on the cool fun I could be having by sitting at home by myself in front of a computer ALONE yet call it hanging out with people?

I'm lost! 

Not too cool for FB I just have friends in real life and if I want to know what they are up to or they want to know what I'm up to meet me in the mountains and find out! 


Though I understand the popularity of FB so I'm gonna design a new spray skirt with an LED screen and internet access so you can FB your friends while on the rapid! You will be able to update your whereabouts at all times while kayaking. I'll even add GPS so your friends can see your position updated in real time and you can blog back and forth throughout the rapid! I'm just afraid someone will crash like they do their cars while txting and sue me!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Just to let you guys know how "out of it" I really am I have never had cable or sat TV! And playing sports video games??? Go outside and pick up a ball and play for real...Though I promise I will play a kayaking game as soon as they make one to work on my boof!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

gannon_w said:


> I could be having by sitting at home by myself in front of a computer ALONE yet call it hanging out with people?
> 
> 
> HA...like you are doing right now!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

JDHOG72 said:


> gannon_w said:
> 
> 
> > I could be having by sitting at home by myself in front of a computer ALONE yet call it hanging out with people?
> ...


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Quick question regarding video, why is there not a video gallery on the buzz? It would make seeing/finding and watching user videos a lot easier, and they could be found within your profile similar to pictures.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

gannon_w said:


> Though I understand the popularity of FB so I'm gonna design a new spray skirt with an LED screen and internet access so you can FB your friends while on the rapid! You will be able to update your whereabouts at all times while kayaking. I'll even add GPS so your friends can see your position updated in real time and you can blog back and forth throughout the rapid! ...


This can already be done to a certain extent with smart phones. Its not FB-specific though. I've seen buddies post kayak message board updates from the river- ha ha! A waterproof smartphone would take it a step further. And checking gauge flows while driving to the putin is definitely handy. 

Get with Go Pro and Google (or FB) and design a way to stream Go Pro HD footage live to your blog, and you'll probably make a mint ;-). Mounting a waterproof smart phone on a spray skirt- hmm; someone will probably do it


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

yep, next time you need to post: "hey facebook friends, wanna see my video?" 
because most people dont use social networking sites to socialize.
Though i'd like to see some low water upper death lines yes.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

can we see the video w/o going to facebook please?

Oh, and just to clarify, facebook is lame.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice work! Glad you didn't get munched on the second lap. Great video!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

On the one hand the haters will say FB has no good content, at the same time they will complain they can't view the content on FB.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

So, a sweet video thread hijacked by facebook commentary. I can't believe it took 21 posts for someone to post a way to watch without a facebook account:

Click here to watchhttp://www.downfacebook.com/video/fail.php?v=1400195298775


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Error Message: 

Failed to download facebook video: _1400195298775_ 
*The link to the video is not correct. There may not be the video.*
*The privacy settings of video on Facebook does NOT allow the download.*
You can do this: 

Contact the person who uploaded the video to change the privacy settings of the video. The author of the video should do this:
Enter the video
Click on the "Edit Video" link below the video in the options menu.
In the "Privacy" under "Who can see this?", Choose "All" and click the Save button.
Try downloading the video now.

Make sure the privacy settings for the video are so everyone can see it and try again.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't want to have to give my e-mail address, be bombarded by e-mail, and loose privacy to just view a video.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

I've got the solution! Create an imaginary spam only E-mail address; Create an imaginary D.O.B.(over 21) & ABRA-CADABRA!!! you can watch my three new lines from today in the sun! 

P.S. 
*** Be careful not to click the box about giving FB permission to destroy your life or allowing them to spam your imaginary, although cleverly real, e-mail account with your fake on-line friends posts, like us Buzzards... 

~When your imaginary facebook account has been completed, you can then check up on your close friends and relatives from your real life...unless they have their privacy settings set to private. Your real life friends might not want to be friends with an imaginary person. Good luck!

I have a public Facebook profile, I'm not joining you-tube or email; I use Facebook or Mountainbuzz for everything except googling stuff.


~Here is the new video link from today


Login | Facebook


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one,banks you can hear your paddle on the rock the thrid time you ran it.You suck by the way you made it look to easy.Maybe next year i'll get some ball's.And post my own video on facebook?


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, it sucked. I hit the sieve rock super hard with my elbow pad and my paddle. Here is the high quality version link so you can also see the piton better... That last link was sub par facebook video(It has since been deleted). I have also selected "share with everyone" in my privacy settings for you hardcore none FB hackers... 

~http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1403395658782#!/video/video.php?v=1403507861587


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

The whole facebook discussion is cracking me up. Even the high quality settings on facebook don't even compare to Vimeo. Nice to see you guys still boating here! Upper Death can be brutal, but high water looks really scary. I got surfed in a big hole in the middle of Barrel Springs rapid for a while a few years ago in my ZG 48 at a pretty good flow. Stay warm!!!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah sorry for hijacking the thread 

On the other hand I have seen a commercial with a 4g (I have no idea what 3 or 4g are) phone that streams live...It has a golf cart going into the water? Lets get go pro to build a bombproof case for it so we can stream live yaking footage! 


ALSO I heard on the regular old radio this morning firefox is coming out with a new app to help prevent posting on FB while drunk!!! They said too many people are doing it while drunk and causing problems!!!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Aha! That was a nice video...I had to get the secretary to log on to FB so I could view it!


----------



## kenderman3 (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

The quality of a clip all depends on the camera. This video was shot with my cell phone. Facebook has high definition and high quality capabilities that work as well as any other site. I used imovieHD to edit & cut them in full quality. The video can not ever be any better than the camera it was shot with. Viemo will not prevent or improve my cell phone footage from being relatively shitty. Full screen and full quality viewing is provided by facebook for free no matter what the resolution. It is also really easy to upload. 

~Thanks for your feedback, Facebook is the best way to share files. Facebook users are only three clicks away from sharing what they want, with who they want, whenever they want.

If your sorry, it is because you deserve to feel that way. I forgive you.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks,

I've never run the left line. Now I have something new to shoot for!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Disqualified*

Looked like a pretty good line, but I'm afraid you've been disqualified because you seem to have run barrel in a creekboat instead of a playboat. Better luck next weekend.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

leif,
Lets see your playboat video of upper d


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

It's on my other computer. I may have even erased it, since I'm such a big badass that running upper death is no longer a big deal to me. I think it will be easier if I just film a new clip this weekend.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with everything you said about uploading to facebook, but I've loaded a lot of videos. Vimeo has a much better playback than facebook, but I like both. You can also share any other site on facebook, and sometimes I do that as well. Not bad for a cell phone video!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Dammit, I've been DQ'd. I should be. My lines were terrible, I crashed into rocks, flipped in the meat, got spun, went deep and came out upside down twice. One clean line out of six should not be hard to surpass in a playboat. I could easily have better lines in a truck tire. I'll have to go back and swim it with a snorkel and flippers to redeem some badassness, thanks to Leif, for calling me out.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*You're welcome!*



~Bank said:


> ...thanks to Leif, for calling me out.


No prob, champ. I call people out professionally. Next I was thinking of crafting a really good callout to bring attention to how much you guys have been talking about facebook instead of paddling. I'll let you know if I come up with anything witty. 

It's hard being me. You have no idea how many times I have had to fight my urge to call out punctuation and grammar errors, not to mention the time that someone misquoted Ohm's law. You actually got off light this time.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Internet bully


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

leif said:


> No prob, champ. I call people out professionally. Next I was thinking of crafting a really good callout to bring attention to how much you guys have been talking about facebook instead of paddling. I'll let you know if I come up with anything witty.
> 
> It's hard being me. You have no idea how many times I have had to fight my urge to call out punctuation and grammar errors, not to mention the time that someone misquoted Ohm's law. You actually got off light this time.


I was thinking no props for my call out for posting on FB 

I do like vimeo!


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Banks, I was surprised the right side flushed so well. If anyone gets worked in that hole, please post video . Note that its very important to have a couple safety guys, and a separate video guy, so the video can keep rolling . While we are giving you crap, let me get this straight: you got video of 5 terrible lines (your words), but you had a 6th line that was great, although not on video. I seeeee.... jk!

So Lief, I hope your playboat Upper D runs go better than this:
7:20
YouTube - Colorado Extreme Kayaking Blow-out
Geez, why did that embed? 
Wish I could get out there this weekend. hmm.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats one of my favorite vids!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, that Upper Death in a playboat looks like a lot of fun!!! Now how about step it up a bit and get the squirt boat out?


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Viemo vs. Facebook*

Alright, so I tried Viemo vs. Facebook. Viemo was a real pain in the ass. Facebook was easy.

Here are the two links~

~uPpEr dEaTh~ on Vimeo

~http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1649088310&v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=1406432894711

I will never use viemo again.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

~UpPeR dEaTh~ link for non FB users


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks great on Vimeo!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Your right Matt & gannon_w, Vimeo has better playback than facebook.*

The conclusion is Vimeo takes a lot longer for a quality that is superior to Facebook.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Vimeo gets easier once you've done it a few times. There are more options for tags so that people can google the tags and find the video. It does look better on vimeo. I'm pretty impressed that that was from a phone!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I wasn't joking it did seem to look nicer on Vimeo and it does get easier after a couple of videos. Nice lines BTW.


----------



## Nurido (Jan 23, 2021)

You can use Facebook Video Downloader - Free online MP4 Facebook Videos to download the FB Video to MP4


----------

